# BFP 1st round of Clomid! **update pg 5** TWINS!!!



## _Hope_

Hello ladies

Well I tested last night 3 days early and look what I got! Thought it could be wrong, so did another 3 hours later and again BFP!



Still didn't believe it this morning (as I really do feel like AF is coming) so tested again this morning at 6am, then again at 11.45am! Both BFP.



DH and I are just so shocked. FINALLY on my 21st cycle of ttc, 1st round of clomid and after my early mc in September, it looks like we have cracked it!

I'm over the moon, but i'm really very scared too. Don't want what happened before to happen again. Do you think the lines look strong enough ladies? I'm freaking out lol.

So little one, hold on tightly to mummy this time please, you have to be sticky! xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats and it looks great to me! You will have a sticky bean, stay hopeful and keep the faith!


----------



## 2016

Those lines are great - super strong. Fxd for a sticky sticky bean. x


----------



## cazza22

those lines are fabulous hun  sending tons of sticky dust x x x


----------



## mummy2010

congratulations xx


----------



## LunaBean

Woooo! Congrats!!!!!!! Please stick baby!


----------



## Missy86

Very good lines, very pleased for you xx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, they are good strong lines x


----------



## Ladybird28

Congrats!! Xx


----------



## _Hope_

Thank you for all your replies! Well, I'm feeling very positive now, so much so I have updated my ticker already :happydance:


----------



## Pops

What wonderful lines!!!!

Here is lots of :dust: for you and heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:

xxx


----------



## dan-o

Ohhhh! hope I'm so pleased for you sweetie, you really deserve this at long last!!!

:wohoo: :yipee: :bfp: Congratulations!!!! :bfp: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## _Hope_

Thank you so much Dan-o, hope you get yours soon too hun :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

great lines congrats hun xxxx wishing you a h & h 9 months xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Fantastic, congratulations! Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## maratobe

congrats hun!!! sending lots of sticky dust your way!! xxx


----------



## emmys_james

Congratulations flower :) x


----------



## _Hope_

Aw thanks everyone! I'm still in shock! xx


----------



## _Hope_

emmys_james said:


> Congratulations flower :) x

Thanks hun and good luck. Hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## babytyme

Congrats hun! Wishing you a sticky, healthy little one.


----------



## Pippin

They look like great lines hon I'm sure the nasty :witch: will stay away :hugs: congratulations. I always like to hear of a lttc success. xxx


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations :yipee:


----------



## Smiler13

Congratulations! Best wishes for your pregnancy.


----------



## mrsbling

Congratulations x


----------



## carmyz

congrats...hopes bubs sticks xx


----------



## _Hope_

So, i'm still poas! Here are todays tests. Do you think the FRER looks darker today? I'm so happy I got a PREGNANT on the digi, as back in September I got a NOT PREGNANT (but FRER were faint pos) and started bleeding day after. 

Sorry to go on and on, I just want this one to stick so badly xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awwh Babe congratulations happy for you =D
xxx


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations......:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations! :)


----------



## WelshRose

Huge Congratulations Chick....and tones of super sticky :dust: for a wonderful 9mths...your lines look fantastic!:happydance:


----------



## _Hope_

Thank you so much everyone xxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cazza22

those are lovely lines chicken n the digi's are just fab jus to see those words PREGNANT!!!! X X X


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## peekaboo

Thats wonderful hun, congratulations to you. x


----------



## _Hope_

I really need to stop poas! Did it again yesterday, a clearblue digi and it showed to 2-3 so it's moved on in 1 week exactly from 1-2 so i'm very happy with that.

Just need this bean to keep sticking. I have a good feeling about this one though, i'm sure its for keeps :hugs:

Thanks for all your congratulations and best wishes :flower:


----------



## jen35

Those are strong lines babe, congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## _Hope_

************UPDATE************

Had an early internal scan today and guess what........????/???

OMG OMG OMG OMG >>>>>>>>>>> T W I N S !!! :baby::baby:

Saw two little flickers of heartbeats and the nurse said everything looked absolutely perfect and the little ones are right on track in size etc for my dates! They are not identical and (in the nurses words) 'have their own bedrooms'!! We are over the moon but sooooooooooo scared and shocked! This is gonna take some getting used to, but on the other hand I realise how very lucky I am! :happydance:

Many congrats to all the new BFP's on here!! xx


----------



## bumpy89

WOW!!!

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## ineedaseed

wow congrats, what a lovely surprise! xxx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Awwwww!!! Yay :yipee:!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

wow double congratulations !!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## acbieri91904

:happydance: Congratulations :happydance:

i bet ur on :cloud9:!!

did you just do the clomid alone or did you take any other meds with it? Jw :D again
CONGRATULATIONS

love stories like yours


----------



## Britt11

oh fraternal twins, how awesome! Congrats to you hon, I had no idea they could tell that quick. Is it true that you have double the pregnancy symptoms? hope your not feeling too bad and have a wonderful 9 months.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

thats awsome news huge congrtas


----------



## _Hope_

acbieri91904 said:


> :happydance: Congratulations :happydance:
> 
> i bet ur on :cloud9:!!
> 
> did you just do the clomid alone or did you take any other meds with it? Jw :D again
> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> love stories like yours

Thanks! It's not sinking in really, but i'm sure it will when they arrive!

I wish you so much luck on your ttc journey, never ever give up hope. FX clomid turns out to be your friend too! Good luck xx



Britt11 said:


> oh fraternal twins, how awesome! Congrats to you hon, I had no idea they could tell that quick. Is it true that you have double the pregnancy symptoms? hope your not feeling too bad and have a wonderful 9 months.

Thank you. Well up to now my symptoms aren't that bad really. (.)(.) are a little tender to touch and I feel sickly now and then, sometimes dizzy when I stand up but apart from that nothing much really, althoough I do 'feel pregnant' if you know what I mean. My biggest problem has been sleeping, it's even worse now!!!!!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

aw wow a huuuge congratulations!! So pleased to hear lovely stories like this.....im currently on 2nd cycle of clomid 50mg & really hope i get my BFP just b4 Christmas :) xx


----------



## 2016

Biggest congrats to you on your double joy!


----------



## destinyfaith

ah lovely two bundles :D congrats!! xx


----------



## Caterpiller

Bump bump - congrats


----------



## AC81

Double congratulations!!! Twins, that's absolutely amazing!!! xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Twinners!

Wonderful news - congratulations x


----------



## MrsJ08

Twinners!

Wonderful news - congratulations x


----------



## LunaBean

omg! thats brilliant news!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Blob

Awww thats amazing congrats!!!


----------



## _Hope_

Dancingkaty1 said:


> aw wow a huuuge congratulations!! So pleased to hear lovely stories like this.....im currently on 2nd cycle of clomid 50mg & really hope i get my BFP just b4 Christmas :) xx

Thank you and good luck to you hun, really hope you get your christmas BFP xx


----------



## Ein_85

congratulations on the twins! Double the blessing right there! Can't wait to here all the news!


----------



## J's promise

_Hope_ said:


> ************UPDATE************
> 
> Had an early internal scan today and guess what........????/???
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG >>>>>>>>>>> T W I N S !!! :baby::baby:
> 
> Saw two little flickers of heartbeats and the nurse said everything looked absolutely perfect and the little ones are right on track in size etc for my dates! They are not identical and (in the nurses words) 'have their own bedrooms'!! We are over the moon but sooooooooooo scared and shocked! This is gonna take some getting used to, but on the other hand I realise how very lucky I am! :happydance:
> 
> Many congrats to all the new BFP's on here!! xx


Congrats! Double joy!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congratulations hun, twins is fantastic news.

x x


----------



## ttcno3

:happydance: Congrat hun and a very very Merry xmas xx x :thumbup:


----------



## Lady_J

congratulations :flower:


----------



## kstancook

congrats!


----------



## NewMoon

Fabulous news!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Kitty23

congrats!!! I also got my twinnies on my first round of clomid :) come on over to the multiples section :) xxx


----------



## skippy

wow congratulations!!!:flower:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Oh my goodness twins, many congratulations hun xxx


----------

